# Engine Rebuild -- Parts Question



## HS2 (Dec 12, 2015)

I am doing an inframe rebuild on my JD 2640. I've sent the head to a machine shop and they did a valve job.....I used plastigauge on the rod bearings and they're all in good shape.....all within tolerances. I'm ready to buy my engine kit. Is there any benefit in getting the engine kit directly from John Deere? Or can I order it from the place with the best price?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello HS2, welcome to the forum.

JD parts are good quality, but VERY expensive. TISCO makes good quality rebuild kits. Check out Yesterdays Tractors. Compare their price to JD's.


----------

